# Dcc vs. DC



## sjr (Feb 7, 2010)

I would like to know how difficult it would be to change my existing dc locomotives to dcc and how I would go about it? The reason why I am inquiring is because I have been collecting ho trains/locomotives for several years before dcc was available. I will be starting my ho layout planning in the near future and I would like some advice before I invest my time/money.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

conversion is basically installing a DCC decoder into your Locos.
difficulty depends on specific locomotive. some are straight up, and with some lots of extra work required. also it is good if loco is in top shape. DCC will not solve poor running issue


----------



## sjr (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you tankist for your response.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Fsm1000 actually did a 4 part video on a installlation of a decoder.

His homepage may be shutdown.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I checked---it's shut down. Wasn't he the guy who was gonna leave model railroading and close out his site because of religious persecution in Canada?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Most non DCC ready locomotives will accept a Lenz Silver or Gold. It's a fairly easy process without any frame mods or anything. Just a Soldering Iron with a tiny tip and some small solder.

And here is a You Tube Video to verify/demonstrate the process.
GL & Have Fun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecB9A0Z93YE&NR=1


----------



## sjr (Feb 7, 2010)

*Model train ebooks*

Can anyone tell me if either or both of these ebooks are worth buying: Model Trains for Beginners by Bruce Morgan or Model Train Help by Robert Anderson? These ebooks seem to be full of suggestions, but I am skeptical. I am open to any feedback regarding these items, I am also open to anyone elses suggestions for information I can download ho tricks/tips/secrets for "free." Much appreciated in any help that can be given!


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all
Actually my videos on the decoder are on youtube and have been for a while now so you can access them there.

And no Reckers I did not close it down because of religious persecution. I closed it because I had six websites going at once and got tired of it is all.

So if you want to see how to add a decoder to an On30 shay then go to youtube and type in fsm1000 in the search box 


Hope that helps


----------



## MadCS (Nov 1, 2010)

SJR,
Since I see you run HO scale, I assume some of your locos are probably Athearn Blue Box style. As others said, it helps if it runs well on DC to begin with. 

For Athearn Blue Box units Digitrax makes a special adapter model DHAT, that replaces the existing motor clips and connects directly to the "masts" from the pickup wheels and light. If you're not adept at or prefer not to do soldering this provides a DCC ready 9 pin connector. Also, their decoder models ending in "AT" are sold with this adapter. 

The 9 pin adapter could be bought separately so you have the choice to use it with other 9 pin connector based decoder models such as those from TCS. This adapter also usually works with Athearn Ready to Run series locos prior to the DCC ready versions.

I believe Digitrax has also been including the updated hardened screw in motor mounts in the Athearn adapter package too, which has helped eliminate wobble problems in the drive shaft on some of my models (but I bought the mounts separately from the LHS).

For other models, like Atlas Classic or Kato for example, a number of manufacturers use a light board replacement that snaps onto the light board mount above the motor frame. Typically these can be connected by removing the plastic clips holding the wires to the original board and then reconnecting them to the new DCC board. This is another easy, solder free type of connection.

Just about every manufacturer has some type of solder in variation as well.

For further reading, Digitrax hosts a decoder selection guide specific to their products. Train Control Systems (TCS) has user submitted installation photos at their site. NCE has a number of informational topics as well. Lenz was previously mentioned and has specifics about their product line.

Respectfully,


----------

